# Hairdo Challenge



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Reading the waterfall top knot thread gave me an idea. We need some fun, don't we? Let's post pictures of some of our different hairdos, good ones, fails, funny ones, unique ones.

I found this while looking for the palm tree hairdo...this is in the category...FAIL.










Your turn.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

T







Don't ask...








Brotherly solidarity








Is someone there?








Pirate Dusty (actually a cut out band accident I am paying for weeks later)









Donald Trump comb over









Bulldozer extraordinaire








Wet feet


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm laughing so hard that my chair is squeaking.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley: oh we are hair challenged here, me more than Jodi. I'm sure I'll find something.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:Lol....Laura your boys are a mess:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here's one where I thought we would go with a different look for a change and try SHORT ears. Well it's a big FAIL. I hated it and almost cried. It made his body look HUGE and he doesn't even look maltese. (he isn't overweight like the picture makes him look) Don't laugh at my poor boy. He didn't know he looked funny. :blush:

FAIL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor Pipper:HistericalSmiley:Thank goodness his hair has grown and he is very handsome again.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

First attempt to grow out his top knot meets static electricity. Fail, but look at that face:







​


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Static? We got static too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's one where I think I did a good job.










Same time, showing the braided topknot.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> First attempt to grow out his top knot meets static electricity. Fail, but look at that face:
> 
> 
> View attachment 218530​


 I want to kiss that face.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Pirate Mercedes:HistericalSmiley: like daddy like daughter:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Pirate...or Veronica Lake? Cathy, you would be hard pressed to find bad do on your girls...remember that ones you are proud of are totally acceptable in this thread.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Here's one where I think I did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The bully stick hair do




Sleep time bed head!!



Laurel's Halloween photo shoot Fail! 



Laurel all messed up! 






Rainy day hairdo!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

One of my favorite shots of my precious Blaze, his normal look before removal of topknot.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Didn't know I had more bad hair dayz:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love them all, but that photo of Blaze is an all time favorite.

The rainy day of Dewey (?) is precious too.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Loving it! Sylvia always comes with great thread ideas. I was looking for bad hair days pictures and couldn't find any, then I gave Dom a bath and that's what he does right after leaving the grooming table. I guess he was willing to participate here!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That tongue is precious, it says it all doesn't it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> That tongue is precious, it says it all doesn't it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Giving him a bath is a big challenge, Walter. He's lucky I love him to pieces. That tongue... I'm sure that's exactly what he meant to do. Oh and he is waiting for a treat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good boy, Dom. Beatriz give him a cookie!!!! A big one.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anybody remember the time I tried to put mascara on MiMi?

THIS is what happened:w00t: Don't worry, it washed right off.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Does anybody remember the time I tried to put mascara on MiMi?
> 
> THIS is what happened:w00t: Don't worry, it washed right off.


OMG I'm dying. You didn't! That is beyond words, cracking up. She looks so, so, confused. Love it


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Beatriz, you should try it on those super long lashes on Elena....just make sure it isn't waterproof. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness was attacked by the monster in the shower!



And was having a tough time with static!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope Sweetness got that monster back big time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I hope Sweetness got that monster back big time.


Sylvia's, she is convinced that the squeegee is the monster but she can't figure out how it splats her on the head!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Embarrassing bath time and too much static.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Embarrassing bath time and too much static.


Even with static he looks good!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sue, did you see the FB post with a picture of you taking a shower? On second thought, I guess you can't, because you aren't on Tyler's friend list. It is really cute, but not as cute as Tyler. Still, it got 823 likes, and Tyler only posted it ten minutes ago.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are my contributions to the Hairdo Disaster Challenge:

Cozette:









Pippa::


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is Snowball and his Mommi with our very messed up hair ... but, finally enjoying a warm, sunny, and breezy spring day ... while sitting in the car when Felix was shopping for a few groceries.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

With the kids in puppy cuts and no top knots, it's hard to find good pics of mess ups!!



Ava kept pulling her head in and out of this carrier and made a silly hair do all by herself. 









Archie soon after his ear operation...one short ear and one a bit longer...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pat, it's pretty obvious little Ava likes that Punk Rock look! So cute. She could never look bad!

Love everyone's pics of their precious 'bad hair days' pictures - too cute! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Sue, did you see the FB post with a picture of you taking a shower? On second thought, I guess you can't, because you aren't on Tyler's friend list. It is really cute, but not as cute as Tyler. Still, it got 823 likes, and Tyler only posted it ten minutes ago.


:w00t::w00t: Little rascal. And like my son, Tyler won't friend me so I couldn't see it. How embarrassing. :blush: Thanks for the Sunday morning laugh, Sylvia.
Love all these pix. Of course our "kids" bad hair days still look like a million other dog's best hair days...but maybe I'm just a little biased. :innocent:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys are so funny. This somehow turned into a hair disaster thread.
This is quoting the originlal post:

*Let's post pictures of some of our different hairdos, good ones, fails, funny ones, unique ones.*

Not one person posted a "good one." (except for me, but I don't count.) LOL That's okay the bad ones are so funny.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

The static monster got Jasmine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG! Jasmine...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry Marie, you and Snowball are always beautiful.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She cleans up well.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Loving it! Sylvia always comes with great thread ideas. I was looking for bad hair days pictures and couldn't find any, then I gave Dom a bath and that's what he does right after leaving the grooming table. I guess he was willing to participate here!


Oh Ben.....I just love you!!:wub::wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> She cleans up well.


Such a tomboy and such a lady!!:wub::wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Carley is known to be a Professional Restylist!! If you don't believe me, just ask her.
She is most famous for the Sexy Look:


She also likes to play Peek-A-Boo with her hair:


Lastly, this is for BEN:wub: !! I can do it too!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I had to delete my last post because my photos were sideways ....not on my screen but when I attach them, 3 of them go sideways. I see the arrows to rotate them but cannot figure out how to do it.

I guess I cannot even delete a post. Momma help!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretty at any angle, but here you go



















​


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> Carley is known to be a Professional Restylist!! If you don't believe me, just ask her.
> She is most famous for the Sexy Look:
> 
> 
> ...





wkomorow said:


> Pretty at any angle, but here you go
> 
> View attachment 218794
> View attachment 218802
> ...


Thanks Walter!! Carley is pretty proud of her talents. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

puppydoll said:


> Thanks Walter!! Carley is pretty proud of her talents. :HistericalSmiley:


Carley - I think there's a position for you at the Today Show. Every Thursday they do people make overs. I think you need to contact them to do pet make overs. And you're so cute, how could they say no?:innocent:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

socalyte said:


> Here are my contributions to the Hairdo Disaster Challenge:
> 
> Cozette:
> 
> ...


I almost clicked on report this image on the first one. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Here is Snowball and his Mommi with our very messed up hair ... but, finally enjoying a warm, sunny, and breezy spring day ... while sitting in the car when Felix was shopping for a few groceries.


Agree with Sylvia, always beautiful. What is Snowball looking at so intently?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

here's a few of the girls
first two of Maddie


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Carley - I think there's a position for you at the Today Show. Every Thursday they do people make overs. I think you need to contact them to do pet make overs. And you're so cute, how could they say no?:innocent:


Thanks Susan!! I will call the Today Show tomorrow and see what business I can drum up. Let's just keep this between you and me though. My mom might have a cow!:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm such a good hair dresser:wub: Now what names would you give these hair styles


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Il love you guys!!!! I have had so many belly laughs from your pictures!

Paula, I will leave it for someone more clever than I am to come up with names, but...okay, how about "cone head," or "Unicorn?" 

Somebody cleverly dubbed MiMi's style as "palm tree," but then Sue said it looks like a Las Vegas showgirl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylvia I think Mimi would be a perfect Las Vegas show girl, she has that glamour look:wub:
I love this thread as I read a post and laugh I think that one is the best and then I scan down and etc:HistericalSmiley: great thread


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Loving this thread! Thanks Sylvia! 

We have maaaany hairdo fails here. I quickly looked through my Instagram and found a couple that make me laugh. 

This was when Emma was about 7 months old. It was the first time I put 3 bands in her topknot and it stood straight up....Palm tree? Fountain? 








Clearly a fail in the way I had done her topknot...it hung right in her face, lol. 








This is from a few months ago. This is what she looks like most of the time...messy but lovable, lol.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie you always look so beautiful, seriously you remind me of Liz Taylor in her younger years. Snowball looks like he just can't wait till his papi' gets back


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Love this thread!
Iris always messes her hair and im not that gifted in grooming :smilie_tischkante:



Here is a nice one :wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Baileys hair pics*

Here are a few pics of Bailey's french braid and then one of her Snooky Puff hair style which is the messy look that she has created for herself. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

I was researching hairdos for Kylie and rain across this fashionable Diva. Oh how I wish I had the time to be so creative. I thought the pics were just too cute not to share on this thread.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love that little girl. I had that collage of four on my desk top for months. I tried to do the eyebrows on MiMi....I'm still working on perfecting MiMi's face.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I love that little girl. I had that collage of four on my desk top for months. I tried to do the eyebrows on MiMi....I'm still working on perfecting MiMi's face.


I hope you are just kidding. I doubt that I am the only one thinking that MiMi is perfect just the way she is right now. :heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I hope you are just kidding. I doubt that I am the only one thinking that MiMi is perfect just the way she is right now. :heart:


The thing is she has a lot of hairs that are too short to stay in her top knot, so I think it would look better if those hairs were shaped. I should take a good picture of her, as you haven't really seen her with the haircut. I loved full coat, but I just couldn't keep up with it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie Easter 2014


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Lacie Easter 2014


Lacie looks so pretty. I remember the photo from the first time you posted it...it is quite original.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Lacie looks so pretty. I remember the photo from the first time you posted it...it is quite original.


Thankyou Slyvia. I loved this too. Unfortunately, her hair has gotten quite thin and has broken off from hers meds so I can't do this anymore. I can't wait for the day when I can.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am dying laughing...so funny. Sylvia you crack me up. I wish I could play with you. LOL



Sylie said:


> Does anybody remember the time I tried to put mascara on MiMi?
> 
> THIS is what happened:w00t: Don't worry, it washed right off.


----------

